# Needs a home....please read



## dogwoman (Oct 3, 2008)

As many may know I am a dog trainer.It's been a while since I've been on. No time but I am currently training & working with some dogs at the Franklin co. animal shelter ( volunteering) There is a little black & white Pit( Pit Mix) found at the taco bell so I call her Taco. She has been there since 12/26/08. She needs a home & is the sweetest thing. Lots of energy but is doing very well on LLW & training in general!!!! If anyone is looking her id.# is k06111428-stra. Everyone there loves here & i actually put a hold on her because Dr. Death was coming & no one wants to see her put down. Just thought I'd mention her on her. i can't have another dog for various reasons or I would take her. 
their # is 919-496-3032 if anyone is interested!!!!
Thanks


----------

